# 1973 140H3 re power with Onan p218.......



## chefmanx

Finally I have added a 140 to my herd. After searching for one that has not gone through three wars I have found my gem!
I have seen and read a lot of different posts all over and have seen where some have been re powered by "vanguard" engines. Though I am sure they are fine power plants I am stuck on the true power of the p series from Onan. I have an extra p218 that I have completely broke down and I am planning on a total re-build on it. My question to all is, has anyone heard or seen where a Onan has replaced the k321 kohler in a 140? Just curious and thought it might be a good topic for discussion....
Chefmanx 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## chefmanx

After speaking to a few of my close deere friends I have discovered that it would take some alterations to the engine Bay Area and involve cutting which is not something I am interested in doing at all. Besides the K321 runs perfect with no smoke and no using of any oil not to mention no leaks! It was simply a question I often wondered, now I know.
I have some pics of my status on my refurbish job. 





















Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

